

Paris Puts the Bicyclette First  - muon
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/green-tech/mass-transit/putting-the-bicyclette-first?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrum+%28IEEE+Spectrum%29

======
GiraffeNecktie
A recent study in my city indicates that people don't take bikes mostly
because they perceive them as unsafe to ride in traffic. Or at least that's
their excuse. :)

------
pmccool
The photograph was a bit unnerving. I couldn't see much of a gap to ride
through. I wonder how right-of-way would work?

The reference to the bike share scheme is interesting too -several such
schemes have started up recently here in .au.

